# Tips und Tricks für Außenvakuumiergeräte



## kaipiranja (1. Januar 2010)

Um optimale Ergebnisse mit einem Außenvakuumierer zur erreichen gibt es ein paar kleine Tricks die das Vakuumiererleben entscheidend erleichtern, ich möchte meine Erfahrungen in diesem Posting weiter geben und hoffe das auch der ein oder andere Boarduser noch hilfreiche Tipps beisteuern kann.

  Dieser Thread soll *kein* Geräte-Vergleichsthread werden und ist stellvertretend für *alle* gängigen Außenvakuumierer gedacht.


  Die Tüten

  Außenvakuumierer benötigen im Normalfall spezielle Tüten um in der Tüte ein optimales Vakuum zu erzeugen. Diese Art von Tüten nennt man gofierte Vakuumtüten, eine Gofierung ist eine Struktur mit der die Vakuumtüten auf einer Innenseite versehen sind, diese Gofierung verhindert das sich die Innenseiten der Vakuumtüten gegenseitig luftdicht verschließen und sorgen für das bessere absaugen der Luft durch das Vakuumiergerät. Nachteil dieser gofierten tüten sind höheren Kosten.

Der „Fliestrick“

  Es gibt eine Möglichkeit mit Außenvakuumiergeräten auch in ungofierte Tüten zu vakuumieren, dazu wird ein Flies benötigt was anstelle der Gofierung dafür sorgt das die Luft aus dem Beutel gesaugt werden kann. Das Flies wird in kleinen Streifen zu recht geschnitten und mit in den Vakuumierbeutel gelegt, die Beschaffenheit ist aus dem gleichen Material wie die Tüten selbst und wird einfach mit verschweißt. 


  Besonderheiten zum Flies:

  -Man sollte darauf achten das das Flies in der Nähe oder unter dem Inhalt liegen welcher Vakuumiert werden soll.

  -Um ein besseres Ergebnis zu erzielen kann der Inhalt wären des Vakuumierens leicht verlagert/verschoben werden. 


  Allgemein:

  Viele Inhalte sondern Flüssigkeiten beim Vakuumieren ab. Flüssigkeit kann  zu einem Problem für die Schweißnähte werden, sie werden dann undicht und ziehen Luft. Mit einfachen Tricks hält man Flüssigkeit unter Kontrolle und erzielt optimale Schweißnähte:

  -sollen Inhalte mit viel Flüssigkeit oder gar Saucen, Suppen etc. Vakummiert werden so werden diese Vorher einfach gefrostet.

  -Inhalte mit wenig Flüssigkeit wie z.B. mariniertes Wildfleisch etc. legt man vorher in einen normalen Gefrierbeuten, schlägt diesen um und platziert ihn dann im Vakummierbeutel – so wir die Flüssigkeit absorbiert und erreich nicht die Schweißnaht.

  -Inhalte die trockenmariniert oder trockengepökelt werden sollen, sollten möglichst schnell nach dem marinieren vakuumiert werden da die Marinade und das Pökelsalt schnell Flüssigkeit zieht.

  -Inhalte die kaum bis wenig  Flüssigkeit enthalten wie Räucherfisch werden vor dem Vakuumieren mit Küchentuch trocken gelegt und mit der „trockensten“ Seite zur Schweißnaht gelegt. Bei Räucherfisch ist dieses meistens der Kopf da üblicherweise mit dem Schwanz nach unten hängend geräuchert wird (dort sammelt sich das Fett und Flüssigkeit). 

Sonstiges:

  -Generell sollte darauf geachtet werden das der Vakuumbeutel groß genug gewählt wird. Den Inhalt möglichst mit einem Abstand vom Boden des Vakuumbeutels platzieren und darauf achten das der Abstand zur Schweißnaht so groß ist das bei „sperrigen“ Inhalten keine Falten in der Schweißnaht entstehen können. 

  -Bei weichen Inhalten wie Räucherfisch, Fischfilets empfindlichen Früchten sollte „auf  Sicht“ Vakuumiert werden, so kann das Vakuumiervorgang rechtzeitig unterbrochen und verschweißt werden. Das Voreinstellen der Vakuumierleistung ist hier auch eine Möglichkeit um ein zerquetschen zu verhindern. Je nach Verwendung oder weiterer Lagerung ist auch ein Vorfrosten sinnvoll…    

  -Die Bereiche der Vakuumtüten wo sich die Schweißnaht befindet müssen frei von Verunreinigungen sein um eine saubere Schweißnaht zu gewährleisten.

  -Um eine Verunreinigung der Vakuumiertüten in den sensiblen Bereichen zu verhindern kann eine weiter Tüte verwendet werden und den Inhalt sauber in die Vakuumtüte zu verbringen, diese „Hilfstüte“ Verbleibt dort oder kann wieder entnommen werden.

  -Rächerfisch und längere Inhalte am besten mit einem länglichen Brettchen oder auf der flachen Hand in den Vakuumbeutel verbringen.

  -Sollen z.B. geschnittene Lachsscheiben (z.B: Graved Lax) Vakuumiert werden ist eine Unterlage sinnvoll um formschöner vakuumieren zu können. Für diesen Zweck gibt es sog. „Lachsbrettchen“ auf die, die Scheiben platziert werden – sieht toll und professionell aus, ist aber leider sehr, sehr teuer. Eine günstige Variante sind hier die Pappdeckel von Alubehältern(Einwegverpackungsbehälter) aus dem Gastro-Bedarf. Die Deckel sind in mehreren Größen, ohne den eigentlichen Behälter zu bekommen, haben eine feste, hygienische  Alubeschichtung und sind sehr günstig.

  -Nach ein paar Tagen ist das Vakuum aus der Tüte!? Nicht immer ist hier eine undichte Schweißnaht oder ein Loch im Beutel schuld. Gewisse Lebensmittel produzieren Gase die das Vakuum aufheben, das macht sich besonders bemerkbar wenn nicht gefrostet wird. Hauptssächlich trifft das z.B. bei reifen Früchten (Gährung) zu…ich selber hab es aber auch bei Knoblauch und Zwiebeln beobachten können die nach dem vakuumieren nicht gefrostet wurden.


*neu 08/02/20*
Vakuumieren mit überbreiten Tüten:
Falls man mal in die Verlegenheit kommt in einer Tüte vakuumieren zu müßen die breiter ist als das Vakuumiergerät an sich, gibt es einen netten Trick: Man verjüngt einfach die offene Seite der Vakuumtüte mit zwei schrägen Schweißnähten...und zwar so, dass sich die Tüte trichterförmig verjüngt. Die beiden „Ohren“ werden einfach abgeschnitten, das nun wesendlich kleinere Ende kann wie gewohnt verschweißt werden.   

  ..so ich hoffe das hilft dem ein oder anderen weiter, viel Spaß beim Vakuumieren!!!

  Kai


----------



## aal60 (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Tips und Tricks für Außenvakuumiergeräte*

Habe schon selber Erfahrungen mit meinem home-electric V300 gemacht.
Hatte einen Fehler in der Abdichtung des Belüftungsventil. Darüber wurde Luft gezogen und es kam  nicht zur automatischen Verschweißung. Durch einfaches Drehen des Knebels beseitigt.

Woher bekommst Du das Fließ? Hast Du eine Bezugsquelle.

Gruss
Uwe


----------



## kaipiranja (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Tips und Tricks für Außenvakuumiergeräte*



aal60 schrieb:


> Habe schon selber Erfahrungen mit meinem home-electric V300 gemacht.
> Hatte einen Fehler in der Abdichtung des Belüftungsventil. Darüber wurde Luft gezogen und es kam  nicht zur automatischen Verschweißung. Durch einfaches Drehen des Knebels beseitigt.
> 
> Woher bekommst Du das Fließ? Hast Du eine Bezugsquelle.
> ...




...derzeit leider nur eine:
http://www.jung-versand.com/product_info.php/info/p11_Vlies.html

Das ist eine 10m Rolle, ich schneide 2cm breite stücke in entprechenden Längen...kommt man ewig mit hin...

Kai


----------



## aal60 (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Tips und Tricks für Außenvakuumiergeräte*

Danke erstmal, aber die Tüten sind nicht gerade billig. 
Ich habe meine Tüten bei CFPE bestellt. 
Schau mal nach und vergleich die Preise.


----------



## dolbysun (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Tips und Tricks für Außenvakuumiergeräte*

Wegen der Beutelpreise hab ich auch noch nen Tipp: Nehmt doch glatte Siegelrandvakuumbeutel zum vakuumieren. Die funktionieren einwandfrei und sind günstiger als die strukturierten Beutel die man ja für alle Außenvakuumgeräte benötigt.
Ein weiterer Vorteil ist, dass diese Beutel mit 120 my noch stabiler sind, als die normalen Beutel (die haben immer um die 90 my). 
Bei meinem La.Va V.300 Premium funktioniert das auf jeden Fall wunderbar. Auf der Seite von La.Va (www.la-va.com) gibts auch ne Anleitung mit Bildern, da sieht man dann gleich wie es funktioniert.


----------



## Heyjonny (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Tips und Tricks für Außenvakuumiergeräte*

Hallo Zusammen, der Trick mit dem Flies ist zwar sehr gut vom Kai - aber das war mir auf Dauer zu stressig; ist schon ein ziemliches Gefummel - hab schon die glatten Beutel von Lava benutzt was gut geht, aber mittlerweile nutze ich gerade bei großen Mengen (Urlaub Norwegen...)die Strukturierten, die ich bei www.vakuumtuete.de kaufe.


----------



## Syntac (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Tips und Tricks für Außenvakuumiergeräte*

gute Idee mit dem Thread, danke! #h


----------



## Syntac (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Tips und Tricks für Außenvakuumiergeräte*

So, mein Allpax 300 ist heute gekommen. 
Auch gleich die ersten Vakuumierversuche unternommen. Trockene Sachen absolut top, dann mal schnell 8 Forellen gefangen und vakuumiert (manuell). 

Flüssigkeit hats einen ganz dünnen Film mit hoch gezogen, war aber kein Problem, sauber drüber vakuumiert. 
Etwas nervig ist die Forellen einzutüten, weil der Beutel eigentlich oben am Rand schon etwas feucht wird, hab den im Anschluss mit Küchenrolle getrocknet. 
Werde später noch paar Forellen machen, und mir von nem kleinen Beutel den Boden abschneiden, damit ich quasi wie ein Stück Schlauch habe, durch den ich die Forellen in den Vakuumbeutel rutschen lasse. 
Auf jeden Fisch kurz anfrieren lassen habe ich wg. dem Zeitaufwand eigentlich keine Lust.


----------



## shorty 38 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Tips und Tricks für Außenvakuumiergeräte*

Hallo, sollte die erste Naht naß sein und nicht richtig dicht geworden sein. Einfach sich vorher genug Platz zur Tütenöffnung lassen und eine zweite Naht schweißen und die Tüte ist richtig zu. Gruß Shorty


----------



## Hummer24 (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Tips und Tricks für Außenvakuumiergeräte*

Bei meinem Lava stelle ich bei Forellen/Fisch und Produkten mit höherem Anteil an Flüssigkeit die Druckregulierung des Gerätes über das Manometer mit einem etwas geringeren Unterdruck ein. Beim "nur manuellen schweißen" wie bei dir Syntac, kannst du nämlich sonst oft gar nicht so schnell reagieren, dass die Flüssigkeit sich nach oben zieht... da ist nur der Zusatzbeutel innen sinnvoll oder du frierst die guten Stücke ein. Dass der Beutel oben sauber bleibt ist einfach zu verhindern: Beutel oben beim Befüllen nach außen krempeln oder die Forellen über ein "Brettchen" in den Beutel rutschen lassen...


----------



## dolbysun (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Tips und Tricks für Außenvakuumiergeräte*

Immer wieder das gleiche Problem mit den Flüssigkeiten. Aber ich kann da Hummer24 nur recht geben. Wenn man vorab manuell schweißt funktioniert das auch nur dann gut, wenn man vorher den Druck reduziert hat. Ansonsten kanns gut sein, dass die Tüte wieder auf geht, weil eben doch zu viel Feuchtigkeit dort war, wo eigentlich verschweißt werden sollte. 
Aber eigentlich ists es doch ganz einfach: Mit ner doppelten Naht hat man all diese Probleme nicht. Da spielt es bisschen Flüssigkeit gar keine Rolle und man muss sich daher auch gar nicht tausend Tricks einfallen lassen. Einfach einlegen, verschweißen und fertig. Ich war da mit meinem La.Va V.300 Premium mit Doppelschweißnaht immer sehr zufrieden. Kann ich wirklich wärmstens empfehlen.


----------



## Knurrhahn (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Tips und Tricks für Außenvakuumiergeräte*

ich lege immer ein Stück Küchenpapier mit in die Tüte .
Einen Streifen davon vor der Naht und dieser verhindert, dass Feuchtigkeit für eine undichte Schweissnaht sorgt.
Funst bei mir immer super.


----------



## Syntac (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Tips und Tricks für Außenvakuumiergeräte*



Hummer24 schrieb:


> Dass der Beutel oben sauber bleibt ist einfach zu verhindern: Beutel oben beim Befüllen nach außen krempeln oder die Forellen über ein "Brettchen" in den Beutel rutschen lassen...



Habe ein Stück Rohr genommen, das ich mit einer Schraubzwinge am Tisch festmachen kann. 
Da steck ich schnell die Tüte drüber und lass von oben die Forellen reinrutschen. 
Geht richtig gut + schnell. Hab das mit dem Umkrempeln und Brettchen auch probiert, dauert mir aber zu lange wenn ich mal 100 Forellen hab. 

Grüße


----------



## Syntac (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Tips und Tricks für Außenvakuumiergeräte*

Wie macht Ihr das mit geräucherten Forellen, bei mir sind die entweder ziemlich platt, oder wenn ich früher ver******* dehnt sich wohl die Restluft aus der Bauchhöhle aus und die Beutel werden wieder locker.


----------



## aal60 (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Tips und Tricks für Außenvakuumiergeräte*

Ja, das ist so, entweder Vakuum oder KEIN Vakuum.

Lieber platt und lange haltbar. #6

















:vik:


----------



## kaipiranja (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Tips und Tricks für Außenvakuumiergeräte*

...ich zieh sie auch platt, die erholen sich wieder wenn die Tüten geöffnet werden :q

...habe auch lieber ein gutes Vakuum...

P.s.: Ist bei den meisten kommerziell verpackten Forellis im Laden um die Ecke auch so!


----------



## gundulasell (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Tips und Tricks für Außenvakuumiergeräte*



aal60 schrieb:


> Habe schon selber Erfahrungen mit meinem home-electric V300 gemacht.
> Hatte einen Fehler in der Abdichtung des Belüftungsventil. Darüber wurde Luft gezogen und es kam nicht zur automatischen Verschweißung. Durch einfaches Drehen des Knebels beseitigt.
> 
> Woher bekommst Du das Fließ? Hast Du eine Bezugsquelle.
> ...


 

Hakllo Uwe,

es ist zwar schan lange her, dass du das mit dem V 300 reingeschrieben hast, aber ich habe das gleiche Problem.
Welchen Knebel meinst du?    
Und welche Beutel benutzt du? 

Gruss
Gundula


----------



## aal60 (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Tips und Tricks für Außenvakuumiergeräte*



gundulasell schrieb:


> Hakllo Uwe,
> 
> es ist zwar schan lange her, dass du das mit dem V 300 reingeschrieben hast, aber ich habe das gleiche Problem.
> Welchen Knebel meinst du?
> ...



Hallo Gundula, das ist der Entlüftungsknopf siehe Beitrag 15 hier im Thread. Einfach mal drehen. 

Die Tüten gofiert haben wir  bei www.cfpe.de bestellt.
Preise sind für  je 100 Stck.  #h

Gruss vom Nordrand des Sauerlandes


----------



## kaipiranja (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Tips und Tricks für Außenvakuumiergeräte*

Tüte mit Überbreiten-Trick eingefügt!  |wavey:

Gruss, Kai


----------

